# 2020 Tiguan SEL with 650 miles A/C issue.



## Seize14 (May 26, 2020)

I'm curious if anyone else is experiencing this issue. My A/C keeps turning off and on. I do have an appointment with VW to get it looked at this Thursday 06/11/2020.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't that what it should do? Doesn't the system in your home turn on and off based on the temperature?

Have you opened and read the OM that came with your vehicle?


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

a little difficult to answer without any more context, but if you have autostop on and your AC set to auto, it will occasionally wind down when the engine shuts down at a stop, and kick back on when the engine starts back up.

if this is what's happening, you can simply turn off autostop which will allow the AC to run continuously, or set your AC temp manually (the "AUTO" indicator should be off) which will force the engine to stay on.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Climatronic will cycle the compressor on and off there's an "overshoot" in the advanced codings you can access with one of the scan tools in the other threads. The system will also automatically bring in full fresh air or full recycled air occasionally from my experience on longer drives. There's at least four sensors involved in all this: sunlight, outside temp, inside temp and inside humidity if you have the higher end system.
On a long drive (like 6+ hours) I find the system will vary the cabin temperature by about 5°F over time and in noticable increments. Personally, I think this is a mechanism to help keep the driver alert instead of keeping a constant temperature.

None of the behaviors are really well defined in any significant detail in the owner guide, but what it does seems to make sense to me for the conditions.


----------



## Seize14 (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for the feed back. To add more detail, I was driving on the highway and I had Auto Turn off deselected. It kept flickering off and on and trying to push out full blast, then shut off again and turn on again. I was trying to leave a video of it but this forum doesn't give me the option. I have a video posted on my Reddit profile u/Seize14 (https://www.reddit.com/u/Seize14?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share).


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Seize14 said:


> .....had Auto Turn off deselected.....


And that makes sense how?


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

I thought it was due to the auto start/stop feature too because my Tig does it. But I just saw your vid and that flickering looks like an electrical issue.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Seize14 said:


> Thanks for the feed back. To add more detail, I was driving on the highway and I had Auto Turn off deselected. It kept flickering off and on and trying to push out full blast, then shut off again and turn on again. I was trying to leave a video of it but this forum doesn't give me the option. I have a video posted on my Reddit profile u/Seize14 (https://www.reddit.com/u/Seize14?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share).


Yep thats not normal. Most likely bad connection somewhere from manufacturing or the unit is faulty. Let VW fix it


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

most likely an issue isolated to the ac controls or power going to it. so may be a short, bad/loose connection, or possibly a faulty control panel.

def not normal.


----------



## Seize14 (May 26, 2020)

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all the feedback. Just received a phone call from Volkswagen dealership, they stated the issue can be an internal circuit board/control head. Unfortunately the part is backordered with no ETA at this time. They did not find any fault codes with their scan but came to the conclusion of it being the internal circuit board/control head for the AC unit.


----------

